# The Extra Litter: Reprise, round 2



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Penny came in season on July 1. I have decided to try for the Extra litter again. She is being bred to CH Cammcastle's Valentino V QR, TT. Vinnie just had another offspring finish his CH title this weekend. 

Our first expense with this litter was a vet trip to get some prophylactic antibiotics. I want to make sure she is not harboring anything that might interfere with conception and healthy puppies.Price tag? $214.00. Meds alone, over $160 for a 14 day supply. Jeepers creepers.

I expect breeding around the 12th to the 14th for mid September puppies.

We appreciate all good thoughts for conception and safe whelping.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Sending lots of good vibes Penny's way!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Good thoughts coming your way!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Wow! Good luck! What made you decide to try one more time?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

The success of her first litter has a lot to do with it. I believe this bitch has a lot to offer her breed, and only has 11 puppies total produced so far. I am really hoping for a nice litter out of her by Vinnie.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm happy you decided to try one more time, I love Penny puppies.  Will you be looking for a keeper out of this litter?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

You betcha! The only reason I ever breed is to keep something to move forward with. It does not always work out that way, but that is the intent from the earliest planning stages.  I am wondering if I need to contact someone that can do a fertility dance, or spell, or burn incense, or something. ANYTHING. I REALLY want this litter some kinda bad. So, thanks to all of you for the good thoughts. Does anyone know a fertility dance?

=D


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

You might think this is nuts, but if there is a good veterinary acupuncturist near you they might be able to help. I know several women who previously had trouble conceiving who swear acupuncture helped them get pregnant.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't know a dance, but I'll send you all the puppy vibes I can muster.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Hmm I really don't think my dancing would help in this case, but I'm more than happy to send all the preggie vibes I can find your way! Here's hoping the mating, conception, pregnancy and the puppies all work out perfectly!! And that I get to see lots of cute puppy pictures come September!


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

Well you know September is a great month to be born in, especially around the 18th :wink, wink: so I have a good feeling about this one. I'll send all my puppy thoughts (and boy are there a lot of those) your way. Good luck to both you and Penny.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

YES! New Penny puppies, new Penny puppies, new Penny puppies....

Oh sorry I guess you couldn't see the fertility dance Flash and I were doing. 

Good thing I don't have a webcam...that would have been embarrassing!

Sending good vibes for Penny, Vinnie and YOU!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I so hope this goes thru for you. 
Maybe I ought to contact that guy in HS who SWORE all he did was "Wave it at her" and she got pregnant. He might have some secret powers.....


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> You betcha! The only reason I ever breed is to keep something to move forward with. It does not always work out that way, but that is the intent from the earliest planning stages.  I am wondering if I need to contact someone that can do a fertility dance, or spell, or burn incense, or something. ANYTHING. I REALLY want this litter some kinda bad. So, thanks to all of you for the good thoughts. Does anyone know a fertility dance?
> 
> =D



Oh! This is exciting! I think I had just joined a little after you started the Double Litter thread, maybe the puppies were already born, I'm not sure but I know I have been really excited to be here and follow one of your litter threads and watch your babies grow!

Hmm fertility dance eh? 
A few years back we were having a very snowless winter and my familoy always teased "don't say the dreaded word 'snow' or do anyhting to draw it here!" Well a few days later it snows a big dump of a foot or two so I called my mother to gripe and ask if it snowed that much where she is too, well she goes on to tell me " I think I accidentally did a snow dance!" and explains that the night before she was taking a late night bath when she heard the air compressor in her garage go off, well out of surprise she just jumped out, grabbed a towel to cover herself and ran down to the garage to shut it off. Apparently when she went into the garage the door shut and locked behind her so she tried going outside and around to the front door, so there she is, only in a towel almost nude jumping around outside on the front porch knocking loudly so her husband will let her in. she said she must have looked like a loon and since she was almost completely naked and hopping around pounding and yelling at 3:00am god MUST have mistaken it for a snow dance, hance the snow dump the next day. Oh man, great hilarious family story.

So, Red, I have this theory, that if I send LOTS and LOTS of good thoughts about puppies and conception your way, then tonight drive to my mothers and find SOME way to push her out front in a towel and jump around, it will serve as a type of "puppy fetility dance" 

Just a thought


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

haha that made me laugh. She probably cursed him for not hearing her and coming to the door fast enough. Men. heh heh

ELANA I like your suggestion too. *teehee*



Jare said:


> Oh! This is exciting! I think I had just joined a little after you started the Double Litter thread, maybe the puppies were already born, I'm not sure but I know I have been really excited to be here and follow one of your litter threads and watch your babies grow!
> 
> Hmm fertility dance eh?
> A few years back we were having a very snowless winter and my familoy always teased "don't say the dreaded word 'snow' or do anyhting to draw it here!" Well a few days later it snows a big dump of a foot or two so I called my mother to gripe and ask if it snowed that much where she is too, well she goes on to tell me " I think I accidentally did a snow dance!" and explains that the night before she was taking a late night bath when she heard the air compressor in her garage go off, well out of surprise she just jumped out, grabbed a towel to cover herself and ran down to the garage to shut it off. Apparently when she went into the garage the door shut and locked behind her so she tried going outside and around to the front door, so there she is, only in a towel almost nude jumping around outside on the front porch knocking loudly so her husband will let her in. she said she must have looked like a loon and since she was almost completely naked and hopping around pounding and yelling at 3:00am god MUST have mistaken it for a snow dance, hance the snow dump the next day. Oh man, great hilarious family story.
> ...


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh you bet Men. There was a serious explosion from my mother of "OH ROB! You sleep like a rock! what if I was being mugged!" Then of course some laughter.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Good luck Penny and Vinnie! 

Unfortunately, I have the dancing skills of a young white girl, so that's a no go. 

I do have a lot of incense though, so if you think that will help, I'll surely name one "Penny Puppies" and burn it all night.  

*sending good vibes*


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am so happy for you Red. I hope all goes well with this litter. I am hoping for all healthy happy pups and a happy healthy Penny. Keep us posted. I can't wait to see all the little furballs.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I just want to add that since I am planning to do this sort of thing with the GSD breed, I REALLY appreciate you sharing the process and costs. My goal is to someday be one of those responsible breeders and yes, I agree, the ONLY reason to breed is to move forward with the hope of bringing an improvment along of your own with the object of improving the breed. 

Thanks and more good vibes...


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm hoping for many pups as I know an older couple in Central IL (lots of dog experience) that need to be adopted by a young Rottweiler pup,


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

wvasko said:


> i'm hoping for many pups as i know an older couple in central il (lots of dog experience) that need to be adopted by a young rottweiler pup,


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today we got the Brucellosis test done. Another $85, plus I bought $80 worth of supplements. (natural vitamin E, cold pressed flax, fish and borage oil, and buffered Vitamin C powder.

Depending on a couple of unrelated factors, the first Progesterone test will be either tomorrow or Friday ($65) and then another one almost certainly on Monday.

Keep in mind all these expenses tag onto the first attempt at this litter since there were no puppies.

If you have a Buddha in your house, please rub the belly and ask for a good sized litter for us.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

HOW DID I MISS THIS THREAD?

i shall do my interperetation of a fertility dance and will send as much puppy juju your way as i can ...

GO PENNY AND VINNIE!!!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Oh I missed this earlier. I will keep fingers toes eyes and anything else that can cross, crossed in hopes of a successful breeding and beautiful, healthy puppies. I'm a big fan of Penny's offspring!


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> If you have a Buddha in your house, please rub the belly and ask for a good sized litter for us.


I have one! I would be more than happy to rub his belly and think happy puppy thoughts!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

My four plus the Cats are thinking happy Puppy thoughts...well maybe not BAM cause he's not a big fan of Pups but I'll have a talk with him Red, I'm sure Bam will start thinking happy Puppy thoughts if I bribe him with Fish.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Thinking good puppy thoughts.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. I'm beginning to get excited about it.Tomorrow I’m off to Richmond to meet Vinnie’s owner to pick him up. His owner and his family are off for a beach vacation, so Vinnie will be staying with my good friend Cathy Rubens, of Silverhill Rottweilers for the next little while. I will be at Cathy’s tomorrow evening, and then back home early on Friday. I will be stopping by the repro clinic to have the first Progesterone test done Friday on the way back.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Since I will never be using it, may Penny have ALL of my fertility. It's brand new, never used!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> We appreciate all good thoughts for conception and safe whelping.


You get my good thoughts and positive wishes if I get a puppy. 

Fine, I guess I can settle for more youtube videos of cute rottie puppies.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

MonicaBH said:


> Fine, I guess I can settle for more youtube videos of cute rottie puppies.


I think these are required regardless.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

From the sounds of the expenses you will need about 15 puppies to break Even (poor poor Penny.. I don't wish for 15 puppies girl.. not really). Yup.. those dog bfreeders all get rich welling puppies (the roll eyes smiley is lusy so just imagine it here). 

Where is the OctoMom's Doctor? Maybe he can offer some advice since he seems REALLY good at multiple Births!

Keeping up the good vibes for you!


----------



## PretzleDog (Jun 9, 2010)

Yay! more Penny puppies, sending fertility vibes your way. Good idea to post the cost of everything Redyre.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

No one wants to see me dancing but I'll happily think good thoughts!
I sort of chuckled reading the costs...and some people think you make money breeding dogs!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Ahhhh I don't know how I missed this thread!!!! 

Good luck with everything! Sending lots of fertility vibes your way!!!!!


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 24, 2010)

Penny has all the good vibes I can send!!!


----------



## Chels_girl (Aug 2, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this thread either. Go go Penny! Lots of puppies. I bet Vinnie will be a very happy daddy too. 
Me and the mutts will send you lots of happy healthy puppy vibes from alaska.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

MonicaBH said:


> You get my good thoughts and positive wishes if I get a puppy.
> 
> Fine, I guess I can settle for more youtube videos of cute rottie puppies.


Be careful what you wish for, lady. 

I am finally back home after almost 600 miles of driving. I met VInnie's owner yesterday and picked him up about noon. He is such a sweet guy, and a really nice dog. I spent $70 in gasoline. We stopped off for the first Progesterone test this morning on the way back in. Another $111. Yeah, this is a real money making "business". 

I get the results of the Progesterone tomorrow morning. I expect I will be on the way back up to Raleigh the first of the week for the Penny/Vinnie tryst.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I went back and looked at some of my records. I expect one more progesterone on Monday as we are on our way to Raleigh for breeding. I am estimating she will be ready for breeding on the 13th and the 15th, with puppies due around September 14.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

So, I guess this is an extra Extra litter?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

This is all very exciting  Like I said I havne't been around long enough to follow one of your litter threads all the way through. I can't wait to see little squishy rottie pups!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I thought about you yesterday Red, I had to pick up Tucker's ashes from the vets & a man was there with this huge Rottie puppy. I'm certainly no rottie expert but if the paw size at 10 weeks of age is any indication of how big he'll be, VERY big is my thought.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I just got off the phone with the vet. Penny's Progesterone level was 3.2 yesterday. This means that the LH surge was Thursday, and ovulation is almost certainly today. I will stop by on my way to Raleigh on Monday to have one more test done to confirm she is over 5. I expect breeding Monday Wednesday and maybe Thursday or Friday next week.

This means her due date is probably September 11. Not sure how I feel about that, but que sera sera.

Now is the time for all you guys to rub your Buddha bellies and think great thoughts for many ripe follicles. Milton is going nuts since we came home yesterday.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

My birthday is September 10th and I demand rottie puppies by then!!!  I can't wait to see pictures. Are you going to do the webcam like last time?

Good vibes and lots of luck coming from Georgia.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes yes yes on the webcam.  We will be at Ustream again assuming all goes well and I am spending all day/night catching 10 puppies.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I certainly hope you are spending all day and night catching 10 healthy, beautiful puppies.  I can't wait to watch again. I will have to try to plan my time off. ha ha


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> So, I guess this is an extra Extra litter?


No...I think this will be the EXTRA SPECIAL litter!


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

How have I missed this? 

Sending all the fertility vibes I can find! Praying for fat healthy babies and a safe pregnancy & delivery for my favorite rottie girl.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

haha i get so excited whenever i see this thread pop back up .... i cant wait for updates


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I have calculated and recalculated. Due date is Sept. 11. I am off for Raleigh tomorrow morning. I will try to get on and update you guys about the breeding progress when I can, but I will pretty much be MIA this coming week.

Please think pregnant thoughts.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

*sends thousands of good pregnant conception thoughts with you on your way*


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

**thinks lots of implantation and fertilization thoughts**


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Maybe she'll give birth on the 12th which is my birthday!! 

*thinks positive thoughts for pregnancy for Penny*


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 24, 2010)

This will be a great week!! Penny will wiggle her butt in the right direction and Vinnie will perk up in interests and make the magic happen like the smooth operator he is!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

We had a successful breeding. She was very receptive. Please continue your positive thoughts.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

YES, there WILL be puppies... I can't WAIT to see the pictures!


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 24, 2010)

WooHoo! All smiles here!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Darkmoon and I share a birthday! BIRTHDAY ROTTIES!!!!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yay yay yay!!! Can't wait to see the little ones grow!!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Puppy thoughts! Puppy thoughts!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

TONS of happy thoughts and pregnancy + happy, healthy Rottweiler puppy vibes coming your way!!


----------



## AnimalCrazy20 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sending preggo vibes Penny's way!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I didn't want anyone to somehow be able to see it (or imagine it either) but I did a Rottie-pregnancy dance last night....guess it worked! LOL


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

We got another good breeding tonight. And I must add this reply was made from my new HEro smartphone.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

If it has been asked already, please point me to where in this thread, but why did you choose Vinnie for Penny?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I love his movement (his photos do not do him justice, neither in the movement nor conformation, he is not a photogenic dog). I love his size and his massive bone. His rear is really outstanding, with excellent correct turn of stifle and powerful driving movement. 

His entire litter is very nice.

Both his parents, their siblings, Vinnie's siblings, AND Vinnie, have been very nice producers. 

I LOVED his sire, I saw this dog show many times, and I loved just about everything about him.

Penny has the head, muzzle fill, fill under the eye, and clearness in the markings to balance his shortcomings in that area. The pedigrees also should nick very well.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Best of luck, Red.. hoping for a dozen healthy puppies


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

***longing sigh*** if only my mom wouldnt murder me viciously if i were to bring home a rottie puppy


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

Red, I wanted to say I really appreciate you posting these threads. It is so useful for those of us outside of breeding to be able to see the whole process. Thanks!

Also, how long will it be before you know for sure if the breeding sticks?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

We will do an ultrasound on August 8th to confirm her in whelp. 

We had breeding Monday, Wednesday, and Friday, days, 12, 14, and 16 of her season. I am estimating the due date at September 11.

Here are a couple photos of the sire of this litter, CH Cammcastle's Valentino v QR, TT, that I got this morning. "Vinnie" is 8 years old.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Handsome daddy, beautiful mommy, excellent breeder, and tons of prayers for a big litter of beautiful pups! What could go wrong? We will all be waiting with fingers, toes, and paws crossed!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I am going to die of cute overload when we start seeing pictures of puppies.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 24, 2010)

I've got fingers and toes crossed that this goes well. It's hard to type and do work....and walk, but it's so worth it! Come on Aug 8th!!!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

If all goes well, Sassafras, and she turns out to be in whelp, I will have a cam on the whelping box once I get it set up.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm doomed. Doomed.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 24, 2010)

Ash and I are so excited. We're already looking at crates, toys, etc. and we don't even have confirmation that the pregnancy took. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

So, I should introduce you guys to Nefarious. He and his wife are on the list for a show prospect female puppy. They are just a _LEEEETLE_ bit excited.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

4 Dachshunds and a Rottweiler sounds like a nice bunch. 

Vinnie is a nice looking guy. I know he's a bit up there in age (looks great for an 8 year old Rottweiler!) but forgive me for asking, is he just a bit on the chunky side? Or maybe what I'm seeing is simply muscle? Just trying to develop a good eye for dogs.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

What you are seeing is a mature dog of outstanding substance. He is not fat at all.  But he is a big boy with gorgeous heavy bone, and great body substance.


----------



## MisssAshby (Jul 18, 2010)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> So, I should introduce you guys to Nefarious. He and his wife are on the list for a show prospect female puppy. They are just a _LEEEETLE_ bit excited.


Just a *little* 

This girl is already owning me and she isn't even here. I'm doomed....simply doomed.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> What you are seeing is a mature dog of outstanding substance. He is not fat at all.  But he is a big boy with gorgeous heavy bone, and great body substance.


Alrighty, thanks.  Just had to know.. and glad I asked!

Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Good luck Red!...I hope you get some outstanding pups!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

We expect some astonishing get from this litter if all goes well and I get puppies on the ground.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

does the puppy dance 
**wiggly wiggly jump wiggly wiggly jump spinny wiggly**

<<swearz i isnt crazy


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

video, please.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

haha its something along those lines ... it somewhat imitates a super happy puppy ... but in human interperative dance ....


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I am back after a LONG day of driving. I took Vinnie back to Richmond to be picked up by his owner today. Penny rode along, and we are both beat. Hubby has taken pity and is preparing some form of a shrimp dinner. I am consoling myself with a very cold beverage.

And this sure cheered me up and made me feel better. This is Zulu, a 6 month old Penny grandson. Zulu is by CH Redyre Choice v Eternal Moon, CGC and out of CH Windrift Broadway Babe.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Zulu is a very handsome young man. Glad you guys made it back safe and sound. Enjoy your Shrimp dinner and cold drink. I hope Penny is pregnant with a good size litter.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 24, 2010)

I've heard good things about the food coming out of your kitchen Rebekah. I sooo want to come for a visit! Zulu is a very handsome young grandson. Penny should be really happy about him.


----------



## MisssAshby (Jul 18, 2010)

What a gorgeous guy!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I get to puppysit, right Ash?


----------



## MisssAshby (Jul 18, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> I get to puppysit, right Ash?


Yes, yes you do! 

But....if you take one you have to take all five and I think your dad would come looking for me if he came home to 10 dogs! Yikes!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

MisssAshby said:


> Yes, yes you do!
> 
> But....if you take one you have to take all five and I think your dad would come looking for me if he came home to 10 dogs! Yikes!


Yeah he might lol. He likes dachshunds and rottweilers though!


----------



## MisssAshby (Jul 18, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Yeah he might lol. He likes dachshunds and rottweilers though!


He probably likes his house not being destroyed too! Haha! 

You won't be back to OK until Dec (I assume) but you are more than welcome to come over and socialize and play and bring the girls.  Maybe I can help cure your puppy fever for a bit!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Dec should be a great time to visit them, Laur. Better wear your kevlar socks.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Zulu is fabulous!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Just a very small update. Penny is 95 lbs today, her normal weight. She has been looking thick to me the last week or so in the flank area right where her underline meets her hind leg.

While the vet could not palpate any vesicles today, she stated that her uterus DID feel enlarged.

Ultrasound is next Monday.









Might as well be 20 years from now far as I'm concerned!!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Wow, yeah, that's going to be a LONG wait.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm sure you'll be imagining her growing a lot more between now and then. 

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Ahhh that IS a long time!!! Just take lots of deep breaths, and try to get your mind off of it, hahaha. DJ is right, though... You might start to imagine her getting bigger, hahaha.

GO PENNY!!!!!!!


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Be sure to post the ultra sound pics! Go Penny!!! <3


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh gosh, I am so nervous for you and Ash too! *crosses fingers*


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I am remaining calm, and giving her fertile embryo growing thoughts, and body massage every day. 

_*WHO AM I KIDDING????*_ LOL


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

*starts to pace*

Man I'm hoping for good news.... *crosses fingers*


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

OK Red...so you need to be mentally exhausted so you don't think about it. I know...put your dinner in a treat ball! LOL 

Sorry, just trying to help. Okay so we're all thinking fertile embryo growing thoughts here too!

Maybe you could concentrate on teaching Gracie something new, or take alot more pics of the whole crew, or something!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Sending you lots and lots of Penny be prego vibes!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Day 26


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Are you sure she isn't stealing food somewhere? She really does look bigger in the rear there. Keeping good puppy thoughts and can't wait for the ultrasound.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

cooooommmmmeee onnnnnnnnn little embryoes grow


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

She looks pregnant to me. Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Red.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I have decided to go on in today and get Penny ultrasounded to confirm her in whelp. I can NOT wait through the weekend.

To say I am a nervous wreck would be an understatement. US is at 3pm EDT. Those of you who are on my FB, I will update there as soon as I know anything. The rest of you will still be on pins and needles until I get back home, probably around 5pm.

Ugh, I need valium. LOL


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I sent you a Facebook request; first because I should have done it a long time ago, and second because I just can't wait to find out. LOL


----------



## MisssAshby (Jul 18, 2010)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I have decided to go on in today and get Penny ultrasounded to confirm her in whelp. I can NOT wait through the weekend.
> 
> To say I am a nervous wreck would be an understatement. US is at 3pm EDT. Those of you who are on my FB, I will update there as soon as I know anything. The rest of you will still be on pins and needles until I get back home, probably around 5pm.
> 
> Ugh, I need valium. LOL


Wine is your friend. 








....and mine too!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

There will be some consumed this evening!!! Either in celebration or commiseration, not sure which. Can't until then, I have to drive! It is an hour each way to this repro vet's office.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

fingers crossed!!

p.s. Where are all y'all getting your smilies from??


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

TYVM! Those are a couple of my faves from other sites.


----------



## EtherealJane (May 31, 2010)

Thinking good, pregnant vibes!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Good Luck!! Thinking pregnant vibes


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

AHH wishing you the best of luck I can't WAIT to hear.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Ultrasound examination today confirms Penny in whelp to CH Cammcastle's Valentino V QR, TT. Puppies due September 11!
*
PREGNANT!!!! YAY!!!!!*


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

w00t!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 24, 2010)

That makes great news for the weekend. Shopping time!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Nefarious said:


> That makes great news for the weekend. Shopping time!


Heck yeah. You better get a cooling pack for your credit card. LOL


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! It was very hard to keep my mouth shut when you announced it on FB. I didn't want to spoil your surprise.


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

could you tell how many there might be?


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

Hurray puppies! DF needs some new baby pics.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

No, we didn't try to count. All I wanted was a confirmation of pregnancy. We saw several, and did not have to go searching for them. And yes, there will be MUCHO pictures. I will also have a cam on the whelping box, so you all can do puppy watch with me. 

I will be setting up the box and the whelping room near the end of this month.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Congrats! The girls and I cheered when we saw that you confirmed the pregnancy. We're looking forward to watching these beautiful babies (how could they not be with a momma like Penny?) reach their first milestones.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yay! I know none are my puppies but I've been talking to Ash about this quite a bit, so I'm sooo excited for both of you!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

YAY!.....
YAYAYAYAYAYAY!

Congrats Penny and Red! I can't wait to see things progress!


----------



## EtherealJane (May 31, 2010)

YAY! Congratulations!

Puppy cam?!? That's so exciting!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

YAY! I haven't posted in this thread yet but I've been following it since the start, and I'm so happy for you.  Can't wait to see the puppy cam!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Wooo hoo Puppies! I love em when there so tiny and cute and fluffy!!


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

Congratulations!! Add me to the "I can't wait to see pictures" list!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Ultrasound examination today confirms Penny in whelp to CH Cammcastle's Valentino V QR, TT. Puppies due September 11!
> *
> PREGNANT!!!! YAY!!!!!*


Yay! I don't like the due date though


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

wOOt!!! Puppy dance, puppy dance, puppy dance! 

So exciting! If there are any leftovers, you know where to send 'em.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Woot!!! I can't wait for you to put up the puppy cam!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

YAAAYYYYYYY!!!! So happy for you and Penny!!! The both of you deserve a celebration!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

YIPPEE!!!! PUPPIESSSS! im so happy for you red ...


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I am letting it sink in still. I felt that she was showing on day 25. Today I felt it was obvious, esp. this morning right when she got up. So I called to see if we could come in.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah! Puppies! Penny was just holding out for the right guy! Congrats Red! What happy news for the weekend!


----------



## MisssAshby (Jul 18, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Yay! I know none are my puppies but I've been talking to Ash about this quite a bit, so I'm sooo excited for both of you!


Well, looks like you and the girls have some "social" dates coming up in a few months.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats and good luck =)


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Squeeeeee!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations! Wishing many good thoughts for mom & pups.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

She is looking very big to me! I will photograph her tomorrow.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

This is a beautiful daughter of Vinnie who came by for a visit this morning. I snapped a few shots of her, and here are the best ones. This is Drydock's Tara of Silverhill. Tara will be 2 in October.





































Day 30. People, I believe we have some babies on board.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Looking a little full, wouldn't you say? Day 33 of 63.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

So if it's day 33 of 63... how do we survive waiting another 30 days? Gah!

If the due date does infact turn out to be Sep 11th, You should name puppies different than originally planned.

Something like,

Extra American
Extra Patriotic
Extra United

and wutever else you can think of.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

YAYAY!!!!! So glad to hear the good news!

And Penny will have the pups on Sept 12th, I just know it


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

And Mirada will come home with points fromt he Wisconsin specialty  It'll be the BEST Birthday ever, Darkmoon!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't believe it. I'm thinking its definitely going to be September 10th ;-)

She's as gorgeous as ever Red


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today is the beginning of week six. Day 35. Penny is blooming magnificently. She always looks beautiful in whelp. She is very hungry, and sleeping a lot. She has a beautiful baby bulge when she is lying down on her side. I rub her belly and talk to the puppies several times each day. From this point on I will be feeding her twice a day.

In two weeks, I will put up the whelping box, and start keeping her on the webcam.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

So when do we get to see x-rays and try to count?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Red she is so beautiful and I am so happy for you both. I am hoping for a nice healthy litter. The amount of pups and the day they will be born is secondary to that. I love her little baby bump, or I suppose it would be "BABIES BUMP"


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow, I wish I looked great like her when I was pregnant! You're a great breeder, Redyre!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I have scheduled the exray for September 7. I promise you all get to count.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

She looks great! <3


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks, everyone! She was up to 100 lbs at the vet yesterday, from a starting point around 94.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is Penny on day 37 of 63. Tick tock tick tock.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

oh penny looks magnificent red ....
and school starts for me in 2 weeks .... haha im gonna fail my first week of classes cuz all im gonna want to do is watch the whelping box webcam all day


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

haha, girl, you better STUDY.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Aww she looks so beautiful! I can't wait for the puppies...so hmm have you started making bets on the due date yet? Hmmm can I have 9/15! hehehe


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

tavi, since I did ovulation timing on this litter, it will not be born any later than the 12th. If they have not arrived on the 12th I would have a section done. It will almost certainly come on the 11th, and could possibly get started on the 10th, but that 3 day window is about it.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Ah man so I lose my bet to start with! LoL Oh well...as long as they're all healthy and adorable I'll still be happy admiring the photos! Oooh I wish I could have a rottie...


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm still hoping for the 10th. Since I won't be able to see my own puppy on my Birthday I should get to live vicariously through the web cam ... but the 11th will work just as well


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

You guys, you can't tell that well from the photos, but she is HUGE for this point. With 27 days left, almost 4 weeks, I can't imagine how big she is going to be at term.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

If I get through this without catching puppy fever, it will be a miracle.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Sassafras, there is only one cure!!!! (*evil grin*)

Today I am going to start on some organizing and re-arranging of the whelping room. I will be setting up the box sometime over the weekend.


----------



## sukhakuli (Mar 9, 2010)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I have scheduled the exray for September 7. I promise you all get to count.


 I'm curious, why do you do an X-ray? I don't know much about dogs, but my husband is a physician, and there's no way they would X-ray a pregnant woman's belly because of the risks of radiation. Even if you aren't pregnant, you have to seriously weigh the risks of radiation against the risks of the possible problem. Do dogs handle radiation differently than humans? Do you worry about cancer from the radiation? Thanks for answering my question; I'm honestly curious. I know nothing about puppies!


----------



## MisssAshby (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm going to go with 11 puppies being born on the 11th. 

I know I have three weeks to get everything done I need to get done around the house because come the weekend of 9/11 we (husband and I) will be having a "Penny watch party" on the 55" TV for the entire weekend. The husband and animals better learn to feed themselves. Haha.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Having consulted about this with my personal vet, and 2 reproductive specialist veterinarians, the term exray is worth the minor risk to the unborn puppies. It is much more important to me to know how many puppies to expect. If there are 10 puppies on an exray, and she stops labor after 7 or 8 puppies, I know I need to take action.

Honestly, I don't like doing the exrays. I tried to get out of it, but the specialist convinced me that for the welfare of my bitch, AND the litter, that this is information that we need to know.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Having consulted about this with my personal vet, and 2 reproductive specialist veterinarians, the term exray is worth the minor risk to the unborn puppies. It is much more important to me to know how many puppies to expect. If there are 10 puppies on an exray, and she stops labor after 7 or 8 puppies, I know I need to take action.
> 
> Honestly, I don't like doing the exrays. I tried to get out of it, but the specialist convinced me that for the welfare of my bitch, AND the litter, that this is information that we need to know.


hmmm interesting ... i hadnt even really thought about the effects of an xray ... but it makes sense


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

Dumb question time .... would an ultrasound be an option instead of anxray, or is that not cost effective. dumb question #2 - about C-sections. In human's it's once a c-section always a C-section. Dogs are different?


----------



## Davey728 (Jul 20, 2010)

The best of luck to you and Penny! She is absolutely beautiful, and I am sure the pups will be incredible!!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

lexilu said:


> Dumb question time .... would an ultrasound be an option instead of anxray, or is that not cost effective. dumb question #2 - about C-sections. In human's it's once a c-section always a C-section. Dogs are different?


Actually, it's not so for *humans*, nor dogs. There is no reason why Penny can't deliver normally with this (apparently) larger litter. I was told by 2 different repro vets that often with small litters the bitches just don't start labor normally.

I am, however, prepared. I will be monitoring heart rates carefully. If she shows no sign of labor, she will be sectioned on the 12th.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Also not for cows. We had a cow who had to be sectioned (freak calf) and she had many calves normally after that. 

I know of someone who had an excessively large litter (GSD with 11 puppies) and her dog had uterine inertia.. needed to be sectioned. Not so fun because the puppies are under anesthesia when they are born and getting breathing going can be a job. Questa's Mom was sectioned as she had a final large puppy that was a pre placental birth so the puppy was a goner and not coming on its own. 

The process of birthing can be dangerous. Most of the time (and this is the secret) it all goes fine... but you need to be ready financially and emotionally if it does not. Redyre knows all of this.. and of course, Penny will be fine. She is absolutely GLOWING.


----------



## sukhakuli (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Why don't they do ultrasound?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Xray is probably less expensive and every vet has one. No clipping. Easy to read. Quick to do. Count heads. No head can "hide" behind another in the ultrasound shadows.

Remember.. you are dealing with multiples here and there are not repeated vet visits over a 9 month gestation and a single baby. 

You need to know exactly how many are in there fairly close to 'the day' because you need that number out when the whelping is done.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

It's day 41! She is looking like a tick, and we still have over 3 weeks to go.

Not pregnant:










41 days pregnant.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

I love watching Penny grow & learning from your posts - I think the education you provide those that think they are a breeder is wonderful & for those that have no intrest in breeding its still nice to read about the correct process. I have one request though....when you post Penny update photos could you also post a comparison either from the last photo to current or her non pg photo to current photo? I like to compare how she has changed.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I fixed that just for you, luv.  Can you say WOW? LOL


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy cow! Give momma a chair!  Just curious - does her behavior change at all as the pregnancy progresses, more or less active or playful, etc.?


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I fixed that just for you, luv.  Can you say WOW? LOL


 Thank you! and...WHOLY COW SHE IS TUBBY! What a comparison - even her legs are thicker, hope she can regain her girlish figure after this pregnancy  

Do bitches get significantly bigger in the last part of the pregnancies like humans do? If so, she's gonna explode.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Most bitches are just beginning to show a little in the 6th week. The big gaining weeks are 7 and 8 and on into the last week, 9. You are right. She is going to look like she's about to explode. More pix tomorrow, which is the beginning of week 7.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Most bitches are just beginning to show a little in the 6th week. The big gaining weeks are 7 and 8 and on into the last week, 9. You are right. She is going to look like she's about to explode. More pix tomorrow, which is the beginning of week 7.


HOLY COW! I see lots of tummy and teat rubs coming her way. My guess is 6-8 babies then.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

theres is gonna be lotsa puppies in your near future miss red .... by the looks of penny she is gonna be the size of a barn by the time she has them ...

yet she still looks AMAZING 
i am also curious about the behavior question as well .. does she change much when she is preggo?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't see much change right now except that she is HUNGRY. All the time. She is eating a big breakfast now, and probably almost 50% more on her evening meal. I like to have a little "padding" on bitches by the time it's their due date. Not alot, but more than I would normally have her carrying.

She is also sleeping a little more, and the other thing I always notice is a lot more SNORING. She sleeps this deep sleep with lots of snoring. 

Today we are going to the vet to get her weighed, and I will take more photos this afternoon. Today is day 42, the beginning of week 7. 

Trivia:

Offspring of Penny


 *2X U-BIMBS Res U-BIMBS, UCH, 3XHIT U-CD, AKC CH Eternal Moon Finders Keepers CD, RN, TDI, CGC, TT*
Female Rottweiler Offspring 

_Sire: Multi BIS/BISS Select 1 CH Carter’s Noble Shaka Zulu _
 Redyre Carter’s Special Choice  (F) 8/7/2007
UKC CH Redyre Choice Mahalo Bro’  (M) 8/7/2007
 Redyre No Other Choice  (M) 8/7/2007
Multi V Rated, BIMBS, UCH, Can/UCI Int CH, Redyre Weapon of Choice HIC, CGC (M) 8/7/2007
 Redyre Carter’s Natural Choice  (M) 8/7/2007
CH Redyre Choice v Eternal Moon CGC (M) 8/7/2007
 Redyre A Few Choice Words 4 U  (M) 8/7/2007
 Redyre Choice of a Lifetime  (F) 8/7/2007
 Redyre Ada’s Ultimate Choice  (M) 8/7/2007

_Sire: CH Silverhill’s Ice _
 Redyre Double Blessing  (F) 
 Redyre Double Heritage Classic  (M) 10/12/2009

Offspring of Vinnie

 *Ch Cammcastle’s Valentino v QR *
Male Rottweiler Offspring 

_Dam: CH Eternal Moon Five Alarm Fire CGC_
 Eternal Moon Kan-Kan  (F) 5/4/2010
 Eternal Moon Korporate Takeover  (M) 5/4/2010

_Dam: BOSS, Am/Can CH Maplemor Ali v Evrmor Am CDX, RA, HSAs, ASCA STD's, OTD'CI, TDI, TT, CGC_
BIS UCH/Int CH MZ’s Love Will Conquer All CD, RE, HT, PT, ASCA STD's, CS, TT, CGC (M) 2/26/2006

_Dam:  Silverhill Xena of Blackrock _
BIS/BISS select 1 CH Blackrocks Kazanova CGC (M) 7/7/2006

_Dam: CH SilverHill’s Madera _
 Drydock’s Biltmore  (F) 10/4/2008
 Drydock’s Mount Vernon  (M) 10/4/2008
 Drydock’s Monticello  (M) 10/4/2008
 Drydock’s Tara of Silverhill  (F) 10/4/2008
 Drydock’s Hermitage  (F) 10/4/2008
 Drydock’s Bella Vista CGC (F) 10/4/2008

_Dam: Am/Can CH, Am/Can Group Winning, Can BISS Trinity Gamegard La Bella Nona CGC, HIC_
 Drydock’s Graceland  (F) 2/7/2006
 Drydock’s Chesapeake  (M) 2/7/2006
 Drydock’s Allegheny  (F) 2/7/2006
 Drydock’s Gold Coast  (M) 2/7/2006
CH Drydock Trinity’s Annapolis  (F) 2/7/2006
CH Drydock Trinity Mason Dixon  (M) 2/7/2006
 Drydock’s Nantucket  (F) 2/7/2006
CH Drydock’s Beacon Hill  (M) 2/7/2006

_Dam: CH Windrift’s Broadway Babe _
 Drydock’s Scarab of Silverhill  (M) 6/23/2009
 Drydock Swim to Silverhill  (F) 6/23/2009
 Drydock Yacht to Silverhill  (F) 6/23/2009
 Drydock’s Baha of Silverhill  (F) 6/23/2009
 Drydock Canoe to Silverhill  (F) 6/23/2009
 Drydock Sail to Silverhill  (F) 6/23/2009
 Drydock Kayak to Silverhill  (F) 6/23/2009
 Drydock’s Pirogue of Silverhill  (M) 6/23/2009
 Drydock’s Riptide of Silverhill  (F) 6/23/2009
 Drydock Surf to Silverhill  (M) 6/23/2009


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Offspring of Vinnie's sire

 *V1/MultiBISS Select Ch Highlander’s Khan-Frontation *
Male Rottweiler Offspring 

_Dam:  Amberhaus Ingrid Roxie v Eli _
 Stefaulz Nicca von Amberhaus  (F) 6/25/2001

_Dam:  Cammcastle’s Nixe v Quail _
CH Cammcastle Venus v QR  (F) 4/3/2002
Ch Cammcastle’s Valentino v QR  (M) 4/3/2002
Sieger Winning, V-1 CH Cammcastle’s Viva Las Vegas V QR CS,CGC (M) 4/3/2002
Am CH Cammcastle’s Victor Marlo v QR  (M) 4/3/2002
 Cammcastle Vintagezenner VQR  (F) 4/3/2002

_Dam: CH Chafard’s Emmy v Cammcastle _
 Cammcastles U Rottstar Savanna  (F) 3/14/2002
 Cammcastle’s Unique Fortune  (F) 3/14/2002
 Cammcastle’s Under the Gun CGC (M) 3/14/2002

_Dam: CH Crajo’s Strikes My Fancy RO-60116E24F, RO-EL3304F24_
V-1 USRC Select Am CH Crajo’s High Roller Am CGC, TDI, RO-63965G25M-PI, RO-EL4636M32-PI (M) 4/29/2001

_Dam:  Deidre vom Moritzberg _
 Hawke vom Moritz-Burgberg RN,TD (M) 3/14/2003
 Hanna vom Moritz-Burgberg  (F) 3/14/2003

_Dam:  Helmig’s Sweet Petunia _
 Helmig’s Rottein Rosemary  (F) 6/27/2000

_Dam:  Holbent’s Double Destiny _
 Blaxwil’s Destiny’s Child  (F) 12/8/2001
 Blaxwil’s Bear Necessity  (M) 12/8/2001
 Blaxwil’s Casey Destiny  (F) 12/8/2001
CH Blaxwil’s Dana  (F) 12/8/2001

_Dam: V1, Can CH Can Nat '02 MPFP Kraftig Prorot Prag Alpha _
 Kraffig Highlanders Deutsch  (M) 7/19/2005
SG Rated Kraftig Highlanders Dolly  (F) 7/19/2005
SG Rated Kraftig Highlander Dyna  (F) 7/19/2005
V3 Rated Can CH Kraftig Highlanders Deuce  (M) 7/19/2005
'06USRC BMP Multi V-1 '07 RCC Ontario Sieger Kraftig Highlanders Deutsch  (M) 7/19/2005

_Dam: Can CH Kraftig Prorot Prag Anna _
VSP4 Rated Arko Von Der Bergspitze  (M) 1/26/2006
VV1 Rated Athos Von Der Bergspitze  (M) 1/26/2006

_Dam: Am CH Marlo’s Bella Luna Angela _
 Marlos Highly Khan-Tagious Lucy (F) 7/9/2003

_Dam: Am CH Marlo’s Maggie Bear RO-63415G RO-EL4219_
 Marlos Miss Khan-Geniality  (F) 6/27/2003

_Dam: CKC/CFC CH Steinplatz Classic Brie CD, TT, CGN_
AKC CH Steinplatz Enduring Legacy  (M) 2/14/2005
Can CH Steinplatz Eiswein CGN (F) 2/14/2005
BISS RBIS BIS Elite CFC/AOM BIS BOSS CKC/AKC CH Brandy Hills Eze v Steinplatz  (F) 2/14/2005

_Dam: Am/Can CH Tagar’s Double Image v Amethyst CD,RO-62074E,RO-4207,RO-CA1074_
 Tagar’s H2O Boy  (M) 5/31/2003
 Tagar’s Hearts A-Fire NAP, NJP (F) 5/31/2003
 Tagar’s How Do Ya Like Me Now  (F) 5/31/2003
BOSS Multi BOB BOS Amer Ch Tagar’s Holy Cow CGC (F) 5/31/2003
 Tagar’s Has What It Takes  (M) 5/31/2003
BISS multi-BOB CH Tagar’s Hrothgar Sheafson CGC (M) 5/31/2003

_Dam: CH Vom Viraus’ Worth The Wait RO-60565G,RO-CA763,RO-3825_
 Vom Viraus’ Mustang Sally  (F) 

_Dam:  Von Boylan’s Grand Finale CD_
CH Der Hagen’s Perfect Storm  (M) 10/10/2002
CH Der Hagen’s Coyote Ugly  (F) 10/10/2002

Offspring of Vinnie's dam

 *Cammcastle’s Nixe v Quail *
Female Rottweiler Offspring 

_Sire: V-1 Sieger, Multi BIS/Multi BISS, SELECT Am CH Gamegards US Marshall RN, CGC, RO-63327E24M,_
Multi-BISS, Multi-Group Placing, CH Cammcastle X Equals One v QR  (F) 3/28/2003

_Sire: V1/MultiBISS Select Ch Highlander’s Khan-Frontation _
 Cammcastle Vintagezenner VQR  (F) 4/3/2002
CH Cammcastle Venus v QR  (F) 4/3/2002
Ch Cammcastle’s Valentino v QR  (M) 4/3/2002
Sieger Winning, V-1 CH Cammcastle’s Viva Las Vegas V QR CS,CGC (M) 4/3/2002
Am CH Cammcastle’s Victor Marlo v QR  (M) 4/3/2002


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Vinnie siblings production records so far:

 *CH Cammcastle Venus v QR *
Female Rottweiler Offspring 

_Sire: V-1 Sieger, Multi BIS/Multi BISS, SELECT Am CH Gamegards US Marshall RN, CGC, RO-63327E24M,_
CH Cutting Edges Allaboutthebling  (M) 2/18/2005
CH Cutting Edges Blaze v Cammcastle  (F) 10/10/2005
CH Cutting Edges Betelgeuse  (M) 10/10/2005
Select CH Cutting Edge’s Believe it or Not  (M) 10/10/2005

 *Sieger Winning, V-1 CH Cammcastle’s Viva Las Vegas V QR CS,CGC*
Male Rottweiler Offspring 

_Dam: Multi-BOSS Amer CH Ivoss Ducks For Diddle _
CH Ivoss Casino Royale CGC (M) 8/21/2006

_Dam: CH Rodair’s Liv’n N The Fast Lane _
 Cherub’s Riviera v Las Vegas  (F) 7/31/2006
 Cherub’s Paris V Las Vegas  (F) 7/31/2006
 Cherub’s Sahara V Las Vegas  (F) 7/31/2006
CH Cherub Mandalay Bay v Keona CD, RN (F) 7/31/2006
 Cherubs Xcalibr V Lasvegas Rodair  (M) 7/31/2006

_Dam:  Von Riddle’s Roborott Hatari _
 Von Riddle’s Keno v Rottn Acres CGC, RE, CDX, CI, TT (M) 12/31/2006

_Dam: Multi BOS CH VonKiltzen Cammcastle Tanzanite TT_
 Keona’s Bringing Sexy Back v Vegas CGC, TT (F) 11/25/2007
 Keona’s Bootylicious Beyonce V Vegas  (F) 11/25/2007

_Dam:  Wildhaven’s Flame Of The Dragon RO-64137G24F-PI, RO-EL4478F24-PI, RO-CA1328/23F/S-_
Am CH Wildhaven’s Jewel of the Desert  (F) 5/10/2007

 *Am CH Cammcastle’s Victor Marlo v QR *
Male Rottweiler Offspring 

_Dam: CH Chancellor’s Eternal Flame B _
CH Chancellor She’s All That G.  (F) 5/15/2005

_Dam:  Iron Huntress Di Chancellor _
CH Chancellor’s Iron Challenger  (M) 9/1/2005

_Dam: Am CH Marlo’s Bella Luna Angela _
CH Marlo’s La Dolce Vito  (M) 6/28/2004
Multi-BOB Ch. Marlo’s Millennium Dragon  (M) 6/28/2004
 Marlo’s Bellisima of Victor  (F) 6/28/2004
Am. Can. CH Marlo’s Bello Soldato TT (M) 12/12/2004
Am/Can Ch. Marlo’s Casanova Vittorio CD, RA, CGC (M) 12/12/2004
Multi V-1, Youth Sieger, Am CH Marlo’s Bello Vittorio BST, BH, AD, TT, CGC (M) 11/15/2005

_Dam: Am CH Marlo’s Maggie Bear RO-63415G RO-EL4219_
Am CH Marlos Callisto Vincenzo RO-68352G24M (M) 8/12/2005

 *Cammcastle Vintagezenner VQR *
Female Rottweiler Offspring 

_Sire: BISS Am Ch Gamegard’s Chisum _
 Cammcastle’s Amelia Air-Heart  (F) 7/16/2007
 Cammcastle’s Mad About Moxy WS235449/08 (F) 7/16/2007
 Cammcastle’s My HellaStar Secret  (F) 7/16/2007
 Cammcastle’s My Dream Team  (M) 7/16/2007
CH Cammcastle’s Million Dollar Baby Tubac  (F) 7/16/2007

_Sire: V-1 Sieger, Multi BIS/Multi BISS, SELECT Am CH Gamegards US Marshall RN, CGC, RO-63327E24M,_
CH Cammcastle’s Factory Built  (F) 10/28/2005
Am CH Cammcastle’s First and Goal  (F) 10/28/2005
Select CH Cammcastle’s Fleur de Lis CGC (F) 10/28/2005
Ch Cammcastle’s Fellowship King RN (M) 10/28/2005
CH Cammcastle’s Fender Bender RN (M) 10/28/2005
BISS CH Cammcastle’s Friar Tuck  (M) 10/28/2005
CH Cammcastle’s First Deputy Clancy  (M) 10/28/2005
CH Cammcastle’s Farah Von Groth  (F) 10/28/2005
 Cammcastle’s He’s A Gigolo  (M) 6/5/2006
AKC CH Cammcastle’s Hollywood First Lady  (F) 6/5/2006
 Cammcastle’s Holy Halcyon of Brimstone  (F) 6/5/2006
 Cammcastle’s Heaven Sent  (F) 6/5/2006
Ch Cammcastle’s Hear Me Roar  (M) 6/5/2006
CH Cammcastle’s Habanero Hottie CGC (F) 6/5/2006
 Cammcastle’s My Boy Samson  (M) 7/16/2007

************************************************************************************

So, maybe you could see why I'm a little excited about this litter. 

Today is day 42, the beginning of week 7. She is doing well. Eating a lot. Sleeping a lot. Snoring a lot. And also getting lots of belly rubs and spoiling. Here is a shot of her this morning. We are on the way to the vet to get a weight.










For comparison, this is Penny 42 days in whelp to BIS BISS CH Carter's Noble Shaka Zulu. She was carrying 10 puppies.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 24, 2010)

She's looking wonderful! I can't believe how quickly the month is flying by.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Oy...maybe I should change my guess to 15 puppies  She is much bigger than the comparison pregnancy with 10 pups.


----------



## MisssAshby (Jul 18, 2010)

My baby girl is getting close to being done! Ha!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

She's glowing -- look how shiny her coat is!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Will you be keeping a couple of pups from this litter, Red? I so wish I was ready for a pup now, though they are probably all spoken for. Oliver and Carsten really need a sister.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I have quite a few people waiting, but my waiting list is not always first come first served. SOME people get priority. *ahem*


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today is day 46 of 63 for the Extra litter. She was 107 on the vet’s scale today. As always, the photos do not show how big she actually looks. She is very big in the rib cage as well as the abdomen and breasts. She can’t get enough to eat!


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

wow!! I am so excited, I have to admit....

when is her x-ray?


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> View attachment 20832
> 
> 
> Today is day 46 of 63 for the Extra litter. She was 107 on the vet’s scale today. As always, the photos do not show how big she actually looks. She is very big in the rib cage as well as the abdomen and breasts. She can’t get enough to eat!


AHEM! Comparison photo with update photo.....yes, I am too lazy to scroll back and forth to compare & it takes away from the true changes she is giong through


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Exray is Sept. 7. I am tentatively guessing at least 8 puppies.


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Exray is Sept. 7. I am tentatively guessing at least 8 puppies.


Why do they do it so close to the due date? Do dogs have a big window for the due date like humans do, or is it pretty much within a day or two?

I love this thread, I've learned a lot.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

It is done closer because the skeletons are then the most visible to make counting easier. Plus better for the puppies the closer to the due date. So we try to do it well before any labor might start, but as close to parturition as possible otherwise.


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow - I last saw Penny's photo on day 42, and just took a peek at your most recent day 47. I had to do a double take. What a difference in size. She looks great. Red - give her belly a good rub for me! Cant' wait for the PennyCam!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

The cam will be running by this weekend. You can access it off my website.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

She is huge Red! I'm betting nine puppies.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

We have at least 5 puppies on board! Penny is due next Saturday!










Come see us live at Ustream!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

How exciting. Best of luck =)


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Yay babies!!! I can't wait till Saturday  I'm going home for my birthday so Bella and I will be watching the festivities together


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, that is a really amazing looking x-ray!! How awesome is it to get to see those little skulls and spines??  I'm weird like that..

Anyway, can't wait for the babies! Been checking in on the cam once in a while...


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Didn't she have five w her last pregnancy? Doesn't seem she was this big.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like being Preggo also gives her a bit of gas.... LOL

I will take a gander at the web cam when I am not on dial up....


----------



## PittiLove29 (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats on the successful pregnancy! She's a very pretty girl. Looking forward to seeing some pups on that cam soon. Thanks for this thread and the opportunity to see your beautiful girl and her puppies!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

luv2byte said:


> Didn't she have five w her last pregnancy? Doesn't seem she was this big.


She only had two last time... Will/Harley and Grace.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

MonicaBH said:


> She only had two last time... Will/Harley and Grace.


Two that survived. If I remember there were 2 that died in utero and one that needed to be put down due to a defect. She seems bigger this pregnancy.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

She does seem bigger. I have seven birth records ready. We will see what happens!

On another note, I had to make my web cam private for a variety of reasons. If you would like access, please email me at [email protected] for the password.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Squeeee!!!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

What a cool ultrasound pic. Thanks for sharing! I see an 'extra' spine at the bottom not 'connected to a head' as in the head isn't visible, so my bet is there's another there, and I'd bet on a few 'hidden' by the visible puppies, so I think there will be eight or nine. Can't wait. Playing puppy lotto is fun. lol


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Papilove said:


> What a cool ultrasound pic. Thanks for sharing! I see an 'extra' spine at the bottom not 'connected to a head' as in the head isn't visible, so my bet is there's another there, and I'd bet on a few 'hidden' by the visible puppies, so I think there will be eight or nine. Can't wait. Playing puppy lotto is fun. lol


Yea I could convince myself that there's one more skull between the two in the "middle" if I really wanted to.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Temps are falling in Spencer, NC. 99.4 yesterday morning. 99.1 this morning. It's about to start getting exciting around here people.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Wow, a couple days early isn't it? Oh boy. All excited for you.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh, she is just beginning to drop. I doubt if we see any action before late on Friday at the earliest.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

I just realized I'm going away this weekend. Gah!! I hope I don't miss it.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Gonna try to be around Red, I can't wait!!


----------



## MisssAshby (Jul 18, 2010)

Yay! I'm going to be a new "Mom" before the weekend is over!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

All is quiet right now. She is still eating well. Temp today: 8:30 99.1 noon 99.4

Next temp at 4pm.

Come on by and join us for some great music from SIMON (they play EVERYTHING!) and great chatting. We have a house full all the time now.

Email me for the password if you don't have it, and I'll get right back to you. [email protected]

See you there!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm going to keep checking for updates


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i am moving this weekend and our internet won't be transferred until next thursday.  i am going to miss the big event but i am going to email you for the password so when i get the internet back i can see the puppies! my husband is in love with rottie puppies


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I am super excited I havn't seen a litter of Puppies born in 3 years sense my Chaddy came into the world and that was exciting in its self an 8 pup litter. Praying and keeping my fingers crossed Red that all is okay!!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

She loves her whelping box.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

oh that is so cute!!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

That is just wonderful Red!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> She loves her whelping box.


oh my gosh, that is awesome! I have a feeling your dogs want for nothing!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

How cute! 

I'm about to send you an email red.. I want to see the web cam  I have absolutely nothing to do tomorrow LOL


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, that's quite the nursery!! I'm so excited!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

*obviously joking because Red is any thing but* The BYB on the blanket made me laugh.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Wow, who wouldn't love a whelping box like that. Mine way back when, had a simple preformed box with 2x4 framework, lmao, yours is the Taj Mahal.


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> *obviously joking because Red is any thing but* The BYB on the blanket made me laugh.


I didn't even notice that, lol.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> She loves her whelping box.


Hell, I love her whelping box -- I think that's nicer than my bedroom!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> *obviously joking because Red is any thing but* The BYB on the blanket made me laugh.


I hadn't noticed that either. What a hoot! So Red...are you trying to tell us something? JK


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> *obviously joking because Red is any thing but* The BYB on the blanket made me laugh.


I noticed the same thing, lol!

Do I have to get a password to watch live? I don't know how any of this works, lol. If so I'll send you an email.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Red I sent you an email, but you haven't responded back, I'm getting impatient, lol. I don't want to miss any puppy action.


----------



## KenyiGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow, what a lovely, inviting whelping box!


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Bring on the puppies! I keep checking the video but it's always just a big sleepy rottie.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

We are all good this morning, but no labor, and no puppies on the outside. Heartbeats are good. Temp is starting at 99.8. I expect today is the day!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> We are all good this morning, but no labor, and no puppies on the outside. Heartbeats are good. Temp is starting at 99.8. I expect today is the day!


Yay, so excited!


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone know what's going on? I checked on Penny this morning and when I went back she's not in her whelping box and there's a new blanket down but no Penny to be seen.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Red took penny to the repro specialist to have her sectioned. One of the puppies HR's dropped to 150 but then came back up, but just to be safe so that she doesnt have any future emergencies shes having her sectioned now. so we will have puppies today ... she will be back probably in a few hours


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

Miranda16 said:


> Red took penny to the repro specialist to have her sectioned. One of the puppies HR's dropped to 150 but then came back up, but just to be safe so that she doesnt have any future emergencies shes having her sectioned now. so we will have puppies today ... she will be back probably in a few hours


Oh thanks! I hope mama and babies are all OK.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Wishing you luck, Red!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

For those of you not following on Ustream or Facebook, Penny had 4 girls by c-section. The 5th in the xray must have been a shadow. This is the pic on facebook:


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

They are so precious!!!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh wow... and they gots tailz....


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Congratulations! I love all their pink ribbons.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

There is this pic too! (I like this one more, you can see them better)


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

So adorable. How's mom doing? Well, I hope.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats, little rotties are adorable! Can't wait to see them grow!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats Red! Four gorgeous girls


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

So CUTE!
I want one!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Oh how beautiful! I'm so glad that the babies are all well. Wow FOUR puppies and ALL girls! That's so sweet. I must have missed the posts on Facebook, usually I see them. Congrats, can't wait to see them as they grow up beautiful and strong.

(I had to edit when I realized you didn't mention Penny and how she was. I hope all is well with momma too!!!!)


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I had to take a screenshot... it was just so cute when Red was holding up each pup for us to see!


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh happy day!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Congratulations to Rebekah, Penny and the whole Redyre family. Also congratulations to Ashley and JR on their new baby.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

yippieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
congradulations to all 
jamie


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations! They're so adorable. SO ADORABLE!


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Oh big congrats! They all look so lovely! And I'm so glad to see they and mama all look really good and healthy in those photos! Can't wait to see even more photos as they grow up!!


----------



## MisssAshby (Jul 18, 2010)

Beautiful girls


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Congrats on all the beautiful babies!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yay!!! Congrats on those beautiful little girls! Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you so much!! Everyone is doing fine. These are very healthy vigorous BEAUTIFUL puppies. I promise more pix tomorrow.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

They are looking GREAT, Red. Just saw you finish cleaning up the box, I believe, and Penny looks like she's getting around really well.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats =)


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats, Red. They really are lovely girls and I'm glad the delivery was successful. I had checked in to your web cam from time to time, but never spoke up. I didn't really know any of you and I'm kind of shy that way ...

Anyway, sweet pups and happy puppy-ing.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I would very much love to see a total accounting of the cost to get these puppies "on the ground" from Stud Fee, Mom's testing (just for this breeding.. not the OFA, CERF etc.. which you have to do if you even consider breeding) for Brucellosis if you do and progesterone, health exams, x rays and the C section. This would be elucidating for anyone who wants to breed dogs and do it right.

They are lovely little puppies. I like using the 4" (it is four I think) PVC pipe for a whelping box rail.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

It's tomorrow already, where are the pictures!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Elana55 said:


> I would very much love to see a total accounting of the cost to get these puppies "on the ground" from Stud Fee, Mom's testing (just for this breeding.. not the OFA, CERF etc.. which you have to do if you even consider breeding) for Brucellosis if you do and progesterone, health exams, x rays and the C section. This would be elucidating for anyone who wants to breed dogs and do it right.
> 
> They are lovely little puppies. I like using the 4" (it is four I think) PVC pipe for a whelping box rail.


I agree, I think you should post costs. You always do a good job pointing out all that could go wrong in breeding and all it entails, but perhaps saving a table of your costs could be beneficial in the future for those who want to breed here, too.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I will be in the toilet at least a grand when all is said and done. This section was $1595. The stud fee was 1200. This is the second attempt at this breeding, so 2 go rounds of travel, progesterone testing, ultrasound, etc.

So when am I supposed to get rich off of this? Anyone? 

Just born.










GOOOOD Mama dog.










Tiny Pinky. She is little, but she is strong and persistent!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Red,
And people think you make money being a breeder, easy money at that! I saw a gorgeous little rottie female at a rescue booth yesterday, thought of you guys!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

You could always sell them for $10k a piece, lmao. Well, the point isn't the money anyway, right/

I just love that little 'pinky'... in the shot of the nursing quads, it looks like the 'pink' collar is ten sizes too big for her, lmao. She's adorable!!! (grabby hands)


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

4 girls, wow! Congrats!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Papilove said:


> You could always sell them for $10k a piece, lmao. Well, the point isn't the money anyway, right/
> 
> I just love that little 'pinky'... in the shot of the nursing quads, it looks like the 'pink' collar is ten sizes too big for her, lmao. She's adorable!!! (grabby hands)


I was thinking the same thing. She's my favorite.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, red w dots looks like a moose, she is a big, healthy looking critter.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

The breeder who will be mentoring me through Questa's breeding (IF she is bred) said roughly the same thing (Pippa was sectioned too). She said if all the puppies had been viable she would have broken even. Instead she is $1k in the hole. This was puppies at $1500 ea. and one breeding. 

Essentially I am calculating the amount I will need to have in the bank ahead of time.. because you do not make money (never did breeding my horses either lol). 

That being said, IF the puppies or any one puppy comes out beyond your wildest dreams then it is all worth it. IF she is a representative of her breed both in conformation and temperament.. that is a complete WOW!


----------



## PittiLove29 (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats on the healthy litter! Can't wait to see them grow! 

I sent an e-mail to get access to the cam, but never got a response. I'm sure you're crazy busy though. Pictures can suffice.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

PittiLove29 said:


> Congrats on the healthy litter! Can't wait to see them grow!
> 
> I sent an e-mail to get access to the cam, but never got a response. I'm sure you're crazy busy though. Pictures can suffice.


She took the password off. Anyone can view.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

DJEtzel is right, now that delivery is all over, no more password. So sorry I missed your email pittilove, I have gotten SO many. Hope you will come by and see us and our GIRL POWER!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> DJEtzel is right, now that delivery is all over, no more password. So sorry I missed your email pittilove, I have gotten SO many. Hope you will come by and see us and our GIRL POWER!


Haha, I feel so bad for Milton. And your husband. (pardon me if I assume you have a husband. I think I saw a man in the whelping box this morning?) Outnumbered two to eight, right? I don't hear much about Odessa, but I know she's listed on your site, so I'm assuming she's still around?


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

How do you make a small fortune in dog breeding (horse breeding, etc)...


...start with a LARGE fortune.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

LoL Everyone seems to be in love with pinky...am I the only one who keeps watching the one with the red and white polka dots...she just fascinates me!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I can't wait until they metamorphose into real dogs, instead of furry little caterpillars.


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

This mom of 4 girls is sending a big <high five> to Penny. 

The pups are nothing short of adorable. Want.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Good eye, Tavi. At this time the red polka dot is the star of the pack IMO. She is incredible! So strong! With extreme heavy bone, huge hocks and feet, nice and wide between the front legs. Her head is amazing! In puppies this age we look for distance between eyes and ears, the width and depth of the muzzle, and how far the nose is dropped to estimate the later head type. She is outstanding! They will all have deep rich color similar to Milton. Hopefully without the sootiness. I think the red collar girl will look very much like a female version of Milton as far as type. We will see how close I come. 

Yes, Odessa is here, but she and Penny hate each other to the point of death, so they are never together.

Odessa will be 9 this Nov. She is arthritic and very gimpy, and severely dysplastic in her elbows. She doesn't spend much time outdoors. Her main job is collecting love and holding down the sofa and the bed. 

And yes, that was my husband. And yes, he and Milton are living in an estrogen sea.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Girlpower 9-15-2010


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Nothing like an "awwwwwwwwwwwwww" moment to brighten the day! Thanks Red (and Penny!)


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Girlpower! Awesome pictures, they're so sweet


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Where's that puppies ribbon? You're gonna confuse it! LoL


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Oh Gawd they're all so beautiful! I'm laughing at that first pic. Mom's paw is as big as redpokadot's head. LOL


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

tw1n said:


> Where's that puppies ribbon? You're gonna confuse it! LoL


Zomg Red! You're gonna confuse US! We'll have no cute color names to call her.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

OMG those little ears and noses! 



Papilove said:


> I'm laughing at that first pic. Mom's paw is as big as redpokadot's head. LOL


Me too, that's the first thing I thought as well! Heheheh.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Normally I like the little ones or the runts but Red Moose is ADORABLE -her back paws are huge. Love the last pic of the one without a ribbon.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


>


Redyre's Extra Large?


----------



## CareBearStare (Dec 19, 2009)

Morrwyn said:


> Redyre's Extra Large?


How about Redyre's Extra Stout. lol


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Don't forget, we are broadcasting live at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-extra-litter.

We have adorable puppies, great music, and a chat area. Stop on by and say hi.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Don't forget, we are broadcasting live at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-extra-litter.
> 
> We have adorable puppies, great music, and a chat area. Stop on by and say hi.


I like your taste in music.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Yay new photos of my little big Red! LoL yeah ok so we have some of the strangest nick names for these little guys...but I swear the more I see that lovely girl the more I have the urge to come kidnap her... =) Lock your doors Red!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Dude, if you come for that puppy you better bring a SWAT team. 

DJ, that's a great station, huh? Lots of people like it, it's not the same thing all the time.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

got my first live view today... of a panting Rottweiler Mom and a nursing puppy... Not sure where the other three are off to...


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

They are napping in the basket, Elana. They sleep better and longer in there. This first week or so, I am more comfortable with them napping in there. Then Penny can relax and move about as well. She won't move at all if any of them are with her.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

my first live view a minute ago too & saw someone remove the 1 pup that was with her. She seems like such a great mom! I have no sound on my lap top at home tho ... ugh!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Dude, if you come for that puppy you better bring a SWAT team.
> 
> DJ, that's a great station, huh? Lots of people like it, it's not the same thing all the time.


Haha, yeah. First I hear taylor swift (which as a teenage girl, I slightly enjoy), then I heard car commercials for great deals.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Extra Large
Extra Life
Extra Effort
Extra Extra
One Extra On the Set (hee!)
Extravagance (It has extra in it!)
Extraordinary


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Extrasensory
Extracurricular

?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Big Mac?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Extra Coffee??

LOL..sorry.. just got off of work (I work at starbucks). I love watching the cam. I usually put it on during lunch  Simon STAYS on my browser. Best station ever!


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

Where did they go?


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Hmm a SWAT Team...yes...yes that could be arranged! LoL What...me what are you looking at, that's not body armor...its fashion! From hmm the latest...The Unit show? Ah I wish I could kidnap her though...but I'll at least wait a few more weeks...heheh


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Tavi said:


> Hmm a SWAT Team...yes...yes that could be arranged! LoL What...me what are you looking at, that's not body armor...its fashion! From hmm the latest...The Unit show? Ah I wish I could kidnap her though...but I'll at least wait a few more weeks...heheh


Flashbang on entry, she'll never know what happened.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Now, tw1n, I thought you were on MY side here. LOL


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Now, tw1n, I thought you were on MY side here. LOL


Psh, I'm sneaken in when you're distracted and stealing Milton.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Ooooh now I have back up! Yay Tw1n...hmm if I get shot you are coming back for me and the pup right? =)


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Every man/woman for themselves is the plan breaks down! We'll meet back at the safe house.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

While you all have Red distracted, I'm swiping Gracie. Timber needs someone with alot of energy and the attitude to stand up to him to play. LOL


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

We all know that puppies shouldn't be taken from momma until 8 weeks old... :doh: we must practice what we preach, babies stay home so no puppy-napping for 7 more weeks. Besides, gives ya'lll a chance to come up with a good plan, one that is sure to have Rebekah distracted, just make sure I get one of them! :rockon:


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

But what if we take Penny AND the puppies? That's okay then right?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Just catching up on this thread...Congrats on the babies!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Morrwyn said:


> But what if we take Penny AND the puppies? That's okay then right?


^^THIS!^^ This is what I was thinking!


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Hmm we're starting to get close to having more kidnappers than dogs...ok so I have dibs on the red and white polks dotted baby! Whose coming over to my place later for the SWAT training? Hehehe


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Sincerest thanks to all of you for your well wishes and comments. 

Our girls are putting on weight fast!

Tiny pinky is in double digits today! At 5 days old, the 3 big girls are over a pound, and pinky is over 10 oz! Here is how they stack up this morning at 5 days old….

Hot pink 10.2 oz
Light Pink 1 lb .06 oz
Black polka dot 1 lb 1.1 oz
Big Red 1 lb 5.2 oz


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Aww they're already growing up so fast! And yay for Big Red! Keep it up sweetie! Gotta keep on top of those little sisters of yours!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Go, Pinky!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Morrwyn said:


> But what if we take Penny AND the puppies? That's okay then right?



Oh yeah, now THAT would work!

Big Red looks like she is from a different litter she is so much bigger...no wonder why Penny was huge.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

oh my gosh! they are completely beyond adorable!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


>


Well Red Polka Dot was my favorite too as you know but... since nobody is claiming black polka dot, I will snatch her when the group of Rottie snatchers hits.  Will you look at those adorable Rottie Ankles??? Hm? Did I mention that I also love this puppies butt? So cute, I could just squeeze her.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

It will post only ONE of my 4 pictures unless I go around my elbow to get to my knee.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Red, try Settings -> General Settings and if you scroll way down to the bottom you'll see a section titled Miscellaneous Options. Make sure your Messange Editing Interface is set to Standard Editor.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

RedyreRottweilers said:


>


Holy crap, this is about the cutest picture I've ever seen. *swoon*


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I am not even warmed UP yet. LOL

Warning:

Over the next few months, you will be experiencing a puppy photo blizzard. There is no need to take any personal precautions unless you are highly susceptible to cuteness overload. In this case, please navigate away from this page immediately.

:lol:

The mountain climber










Black Polka Dot face










Little Pinky Tuscadero 










Ho Hum.










Light pink and Big Red


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Oh the sweetness may cause many here to go into a diabetic coma... but when I wake up... I wannnnnnnnnnnn wan. LOL


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

OMG! Red is a beautiful pup! Will you post a photo of Grace and Red at the same age? I remember Grace being a beautiful pup too & for us non-rottie folks it helps to see the difference - especially since Grace turned out to be exceptional.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Polka Dot face


HOW CUTE ARE THOSE EARS??? I want to kiss her!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

The GirlPower crew is gaining like mad! They now have puppy names!

Can you figure out where they came from?  Big Red is Alice. Black polka dot is Marcia. Lite pink is Jan. and little Pinky is Cindy.

This morning little Cindy is over 13 oz. The 2 middle girls are 1.5, and big Alice is 1.11.

Everyone is nursing well, sleeping quietly, and GROWING!

Alice










Marcia Marcia Marcia










Little Cindy. 



















Join us live at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-extra-litter


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

OMG, I just caught up with this thread. Congrats on the pups!! They are adorable!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

And then they were named.......

GIRLPOWER










Alice










Marcia










Jan










Cindy










They continue to thrive, nursing and growing like crazy!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

It's the Brady Bunch!! So cute.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

love the names, my sister is Marcia so maybe I should be adding a rottie to my crew? <g>


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

I think I'm kind of falling for Marcia, Marcia, Marcia!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

You know everyone loves MARCIA MARCIA MARCIA.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Marcia's got the cutest little legs.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Ah I like Alice...though I have a hard time thinking of the Brady Bunches Alice...I keep thinking of Resident Evil for some reason...hehehe


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

hehehehe Cindy got no butt!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

They are all opening their eyes today. Cindy has hers open the most. They are also all up and walking some today. Everyone is gaining well. Here are a couple of photos. 

Marcia with her Mom










Alice


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

RedyreRottweilers said:


>


<melt>


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

They are so cute! We need more pictures!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Cindy











Alice










Marcia


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh, man. Puppy fever for sure.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

perfect puppies and a perfect mom 
jamie


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I looove Marcia! Also big fat healthy rottie puppies <3

I think Cindy is protesting that you flashed her in the eyes! Look at that face


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Cindy opens her eyes and the first thing she sees is a big fat camera in her face LOL

I don't know how you get anything done Red... I'd have to spend my entire day rubbing those big bellies


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I have had so many issues recently with Ustream, bandwidth, etc, that we have moved to LIVESTREAM.

Join us live for the puppy's first experience with raw meat this afternoon at 2pm. 

Redyre Puppy cam at LIVESTREAM


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Those puppies just could not be cuter. I'm lovin the Brady Bunch theme too. I feel like I have a sugar overload looking at those adorable pictures.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I have had so many issues recently with Ustream, bandwidth, etc, that we have moved to LIVESTREAM.
> 
> Join us live for the puppy's first experience with raw meat this afternoon at 2pm.
> 
> Redyre Puppy cam at LIVESTREAM


Their eyes are barely open and you're starting them on raw already!? 

How on earth does this work? I don't know if I'll be able to tune in at two or not...


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i know red isnt around but i believe she likes to get them off mom asap so she starts i think with milk and meat .... though it could just be meat 

from what she has said though it is apparently hysterical watching their first time with meat ... i cant wait


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

It's just amazing how fast they change. From little flailing black & tan potatoes to purposefully moving little puppies in not even 2 weeks.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

They will have free access to their mother until she decides to wean them. They will probably nurse for close to 8 weeks. They get their first raw experience shortly after eyes open. It will be a couple more weeks before I start really feeding them. 

Join us in 10 minutes to watch! I promise it's entertaining!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Haha their little faces! I love how the one (I can't see who) had tunneled under the pile of stuffed animals.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Marcia looked at the camera and smiled! They are all very cute. I want to play with puppies so bad now!!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Dangit! I was at the post office buying stamps when it happened! 

Feed them again!?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

What time are the puppies on? I keep stopping in but you are always offline when I look. Me thinks you are avoiding us. LOL Hope everything is going well.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I have links all over the Ustream site. We are not there anymore. We are at LiveStream.  http://www.livestream.com/redyre


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

We can hear now, and have our eyes open. We are growing nicely. 

*Play time*










*Marcia*




























*Jan*




























*Cindy*










*Alice*


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Alice remids me of Grace. A LOT.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

alice is such a chunk haha


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Do they have personalities yet, Red? Are they starting to sort themselves into homes?


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Omg 
they are growing so fast 
and getting more beautiful every day


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

aah! just what i needed this morning! super cute puppies  they are totally adorable!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Awww, they are so cute! Puppies are the best!


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Cindy is soooo tiny! Especially compared to Alice! Haha. Will she catch up to the others or do you think she will always be on the small side?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I expect she will catch up. I had a small puppy in both the Double and the Choice litters. Neither of them turned out to be the smallest as adults.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I would like Alice plz, k thx


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Xeph said:


> I would like Alice plz, k thx


Alright so here is the plan. We bring smoke bombs, you go to the front blast a few of those off on the porch, I sneak in the back with a steak for Milton, and Penny. I then grab Alice for you and Marcia for me and head out. I will pick you up, if you live through the wrath of Red, then we quickly sneak back off to our homes with our new puppies.   Just kidding Red, You know I wouldn't do that... I would take Milton and Penny and Gracie also. 


And look at those little toplines already. Drool


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

They make me squee many times a day now. They are looking really good. 

Join on on the cam for the first big Girl Power adventure, as they take their first trip to the great outdoors. Approximately 2pm EDT tomorrow, Sunday October 3.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Awww, I'm gonna miss it! (pouts) I'm gonna be out all day tomarrow.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Aw I'm gonna miss it! I'll be at work. Is there any way you can record it so people can watch later? If not, that's ok. I'll just have to catch another adventure.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I sure will be recording it, it's very easy to do with my cam. So you will be able to come to the livestream site and view it.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Yayyy!! Thanks, Red! I can't wait!


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Wait a sec whose trying to steal my Alice puppy now!? Hehehe They're looking awesome Red...and Alice grows on me more and more with every photo! Hmm how much would it cost me to come steal her? LoL


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Toooo many pix to post here. See the rest on my BLOG .

Alice










Cindy










Jan










Marcia


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

Ohhh, I love that last pic. She looks like she's trying to be so ferocious, lol. I looked at the blog pics, and I LOVE the one with one of the babies between her front legs, like mouthing at her throat. Penny looks so patient.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i am in love with marcia marcia marcia!  look at those little toes! she looks like a little bear <3


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Are you keeping a pup from this litter?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I am keeping one and co-owning, with breeding rights, 2 others.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Ooh, that's exciting! I'm always interested in how breeders sort puppies I guess you'd call it.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Which one will you be keeping?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

It is very interesting, even to me!

Here is how I do it. I will know, ok, how these puppies stack up, to me. However, I have all kinds of prejudices. I have been looking at them every day. So, I always invite in other experienced people to give their own opinion on the puppies. This is a no holds barred event, where honesty is expected of the participants. So, each person critiques each puppy. In my case, I hand out evaluation forms where participants rate each puppy on a variety of points on a 1 to 10 scale.

In the end, we all brainstorm, and figure out what puppy should go where. It is always fun, and interesting, and educational. 

I will not know for sure which puppy I will be keeping until 7 to 8 weeks.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

How cute!! I love little Cindy!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Any updates on the puppies??  Your channel on livestream seems to be off air whenever I tune in now 

Do you know which pups you will be sending to pet homes/show homes yet?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

5 weeks old.

Let's have dinner.



















Alice 





































Cindy


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Jan










Marcia










They are napping now, hopefully more photos later....


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! so darn cute!! marcia was my favourite but now i don't know anymore!

i LOVE that picture of alice where she looks like she is laughing (the last one).


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I swear Alice is smiling!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks like a yummy dinner! Ground turkey? 

I'm thinking Cindy's gonna be my favorite. She's so fluffy and ragamuffin-y.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, my head exploded into candy. 

I have an odd question that probably doesn't matter at all, but are you happy that they all turned out to be female? I don't know if there is ever any hope of having a ratio of male to female in a litter- save for probably applicants preferring one or the other.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

They're so adorable!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I AM SO GLAD THEY ARE ALL BITCHES!!!!! As a breeder, I want bitch puppies to keep in order to keep my breeding program going. I am DELIGHTED they are all girls! :rockon: :clap2:

And yeah, they are adorable. It's a darn good thing they are so cute, it's the only thing that keeps them alive during the next 3 weeks. LOL!! The pooping will now begin! In earnest! And the fighting, and the squealing, thumping, pounding. The screeching at 6am because "am starving puppies must eat naooooo!!!!". Feed starving puppies and then immediately clean up poop. Lots of poop. Before coffee, lots of poop. And the biting has begun. I have been bitten on fingers, toes, ears, nose, and BREAST!! OMG! The little piranhas are MAD about it. Plus pants legs. Anything that moves.

Yeah, they are darn cute, all right. Good for them.  :cheer2:

This is their mother at near the same age:


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I just love Alice.. she's definitely my favorite. They're all just squeezable  .. but I don't envy you the poop


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

<sigh> Marcia...

I assume they are all spoken for? How do you decide which one(s) to keep and which ones should go to which families?


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

For the puppies going out to homes, do you evaluate them for pet vs show and have the owners alter them after they're a mature age or are they all show/breeding prospects?

They're really adorable puppies. I'm partial to Alice as well  (that from one who loves, but has never owned a Rottie. So really I'm just going by cuteness, lol)


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I AM SO GLAD THEY ARE ALL BITCHES!!!!! As a breeder, I want bitch puppies to keep in order to keep my breeding program going. I am DELIGHTED they are all girls! :rockon: :clap2:
> 
> And yeah, they are adorable. It's a darn good thing they are so cute, it's the only thing that keeps them alive during the next 3 weeks. LOL!! The pooping will now begin! In earnest! And the fighting, and the squealing, thumping, pounding. The screeching at 6am because "am starving puppies must eat naooooo!!!!". Feed starving puppies and then immediately clean up poop. Lots of poop. Before coffee, lots of poop. And the biting has begun. I have been bitten on fingers, toes, ears, nose, and BREAST!! OMG! The little piranhas are MAD about it. Plus pants legs. Anything that moves.
> 
> ...


Isn't the poop just sucky? I run around at work, back and forth, cleaning up poop, poopy puppy feet, poopy puppy fur, poopy puppy pants from poopy puppy feet, etc. It's a never-ending cycle.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

So so cute. I'm rather taken with Cindy myself for no real educated reason; there's just something in her picture that speaks to me. I'm placing bets with myself as to which one you'll end up keeping. But I'm sure you'll surprise me and prove me wrong. Anyway, you don't really know yet yourself, do you? But are you getting a sense?

So, can I have Cindy? I hear your joking "No way!" response to my joke of a question already. I didn't think that Cindy could be mine. Shucks ...


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

These puppies were all spoken for before they were even conceived. So, the word on adorable Cindy is, sorry. 

We will formally evaluate these puppies at near 8 weeks of age. I have several impartial people who are experienced with evaluating puppies come in. We stack, photograph, and move each puppy. Each evaluator has a sheet of multiple items to grade the puppy on from 1 - 10. The week before, on day 49, we will do the Volhard PAT puppy testing.

I get first pick. Penny's breeder gets second pick. Third pick goes to Ashley and JR, and the final puppy has 2 homes to choose from depending on how she evaluates, as a pet or as a show prospect. 

And yeah, DJ, the pooping parade has begun. I cleaned up in here at 5am, went back to bed, and had lots more poopiness to get up at 8am. Good thing is, these pups use the paper, and tend not to walk in it if I'm quick enough at getting the paper up and out.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> And yeah, DJ, the pooping parade has begun. I cleaned up in here at 5am, went back to bed, and had lots more poopiness to get up at 8am. Good thing is, these pups use the paper, and tend not to walk in it if I'm quick enough at getting the paper up and out.


They aren't shredding and eating the paper!? I need to know your secret.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Dammit, DJ. As I read this, I look in the box and Jan is dragging around a sheet of newspaper. I'm blamin' you. LOL


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Dammit, DJ. As I read this, I look in the box and Jan is dragging around a sheet of newspaper. I'm blamin' you. LOL


Haha, they're getting wise to your methods. Can't make it easy on you.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

They are so cute! They have the most happy look on their face. Does where you live have anything to do with why their fur is so long? I've seen some litters where the puppy's coats look like they do when they are grown and some where the the puppies have long teddy bear looking coats. I like the teddy bear puppies the best. Their just so freakin cute!


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

I just love their cute little faces!


----------



## MisssAshby (Jul 18, 2010)

Only 18 days!! I don't know how you stand being around that much cute all day long.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Critiques welcome!

Cindy _(This puppy looks very fuzzy. This is normal at this age in Rottweilers. It's not possible for her to be a long coat because the sire is negative for the long coat gene)_










Marcia 










Alice










Jan


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

I like Alice and Jan, but I think I like Jan a tiny much more then Alice, I think that its just because she is a touch more balanced, she also looks a lot like Pennys puppy pic and we all know how beautiful Penny is. 

There is something about Marica's head/face that I don't like as much as the others, its too rounded if that makes sense? And Cindy as well, just not as nice a head as the other two. But Cindy wins the puppy cuteness award for sure, if i was picking one of the pups as a pet I think it would be Cindy for sure.

And this is coming from someone with no experience with rotts, in fact my only experience with show quality rotts is watching your dogs Red and reading your blog ect.

Would love to hear your thoughts red, since you know what to look for.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I can't critique 'cause I have no idea what I'm doing, but I'm betting you're gonna end up with Jan or Alice. Probably Alice. They look the best structurally to me, anyway. 

Cindy looks like Chewbacca!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Stacked photos can be very misleading on head type. All the puppies have gorgeous heads.

I have these photos in my order of preference from least to favorite. The top 2 puppies look long because they have not had their legs to sprout yet, whereas the bottom 2 look more square and balanced because they have more leg.

Jan leads the pack right now because of her topline, proportion, bone and substance, and front structure. Alice is a STUNNING puppy with incredible bone and substance, but does not look to have the shoulder layback return of upper arm or length of neck that Jan does right now.



They could all swap positions within 2 weeks, when the final grading will be done.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I think Cindy and Marcia are overstacked, which is making their topline dip like that. 

Jan is my pick (as she's always been, because Jan never gets the love XP). Alice has a better depth of chest I _think_, but I like Jan's head better. It looks more balanced with a better backskull, but that could just be the angle and the shot. 

It looks like Marcia is the longest front to back out of all of them, even when accounting for being stretched out. Although I LOVE her copper.

I cannot see fronts AT ALL, so that's a bye on all four. 

I would rank them Jan, Alice, Cindy, Marcia.

ETA: Wrote this post while Red was posting. Since I got the order mostly right, do I win? 

ETA2: How much weight do you give to their order before 8 weeks vs at 8 weeks? Say a puppy is sort of "eh" on day 49, but is the "best" on day 52?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes. You win the right to have YOUR fingers bloody after stacking puppies. Keep in mind, now, that I stacked, baited, AND shot the photos!! I need a mirror somewhere so I can tell if I have them over stretched or not.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

You know, it's a lot easier to pick which looks the best than to know why, let alone _explain_ why. 

Props.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Gorgeous! I still say Alice is my favorite. She is more than welcome to come be Bella's wrestling partner


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Stacked photos can be very misleading on head type. All the puppies have gorgeous heads.
> 
> I have these photos in my order of preference from least to favorite. The top 2 puppies look long because they have not had their legs to sprout yet, whereas the bottom 2 look more square and balanced because they have more leg.
> 
> ...


That is what I meant to say LMAO

I hope you have great sucess with this litter as the grow out Red.
can't wait to see what they look like week by week, month by month.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 24, 2010)

All are looking outstanding!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Red...I'm starting to crack with the cuteness overload. My son walked by as I was looking at the pictures and is now determined we need to add a Rottie to the chaos here. I told him that Flash is HALF Rottie but he wants full. HELP!!!! LOL

(Just kidding...don't you DARE stop with the pictures!)


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

oh. my. gosh. 

they are totally adorable!! i don't want a puppy anymore but they are really making me miss baby brom. they look very playful


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Girlpower got run of the big patio today. They had a blast!!

Alice and Cindy climbing Mommy Mountain










Jan and Marcia










Cindy and Marcia










Everyone playing tug










Jan










Cindy










Alice


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Jan


I think this pup looks like she has the perfect rottweiler gait. I know nothing about them really, but this makes me think even more that she's the one you'll end up with.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

I can't decide who I like best! So, I'll just leave it up to you Red to send whoever you like my way. I trust you to send me a good match.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

I have no doubt it's Jan she will will keep, its also why I asked if she is going to change the name of the pup she is keeping....I love little cindy's face.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

It will be a very VERY hard decision. Right now, I think I could close my eyes and pick Marcia, Jan, or Alice and be just fine down the road. The other 2 of these puppies are going to outstanding homes where they will be used to their potential. I have breeding rights on one, and the other is going to Penny's breeder, where I would be able to have a puppy back out of her if she also turns out.

The decision is agonizing tho, I will tell you that. Every single time.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

They're all so beautiful! I just can't wait to see which one is going to Ash.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I love my bitch. She is THE best mother!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Alice has been my favorite since day 1, not that I know anything about rotties. Now she looks like a little bear 

Can't wait to see which one you will be keeping!


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

The pics with Penny are so sweet!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha, I love the line in Penny's coat from what I assume was her being shaved for the C-section? Very cute!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Alice would be my choice as a future show prospect, but my heart is with Cindy. LOL


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Papilove said:


> Alice would be my choice as a future show prospect, but my heart is with Cindy. LOL


I think it's Jan but I'm with you, Cindy is just a doll!

What are all their weights now?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

6 weeks:

Alice 11 lbs

Marcia 9 lb 9 oz

Jan 9 lb 6 oz

Cindy 7 lb 6 oz


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

I am seriously ACHING over the cuteness!!! WANT!!

Something about Marcia's face keeps bringing me back to her. If she goes to a non DF home I'm going to be really sad not to see her grow up!


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

God, (or do I mean doG?), they're so cute! I somewhat envy you your job, although I suspect it might involve headaches, heartache and wallet-ache.

I thought about breeding dogs many many years ago when a man who wanted to marry me, who I was unsure about, promised me, knowing that I was a dog-lover, that we could breed dogs (the right way, I presume he had in mind). Having human children was not an option for reasons, mostly his own. So dog breeding, he thought, would suffice for me.

I turned him down for reasons of my own, but still occasionally, wonder what kind of life I might have had as a dog breeder. A difficult but wonderfully satisfying one, I imagine.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

47 days

Alice




























Marcia



















Jan


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I would be more than happy to take any of those off your hands! Especially Alice! Good looking pups!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

dies

Now I'm a Marcia fan. LOL


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

QuidditchGirl said:


> I am seriously ACHING over the cuteness!!! WANT!!
> 
> Something about Marcia's face keeps bringing me back to her. If she goes to a non DF home I'm going to be really sad not to see her grow up!


I love that little face too! She was always my favorite, but now I'm totally getting pulled toward Jan. I don't know anything about correct conformation, but I think even I'm appreciating the beauty in her stacked picks.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I just love Alice, she is a very pretty puppy!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


>


:hail: :first::cheer2:

I lubs Alice. All I wanna do is kiss that nose wrinkle.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I am pretty sure that I am in love with Alice. It used to be Marcia, but Alice is my girl now. She looks incredible, IMO (which is not worth much, mind you!)

She looks so serious. I love it!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

MonicaBH said:


> I am pretty sure that I am in love with Alice. It used to be Marcia, but Alice is my girl now. She looks incredible, IMO (which is not worth much, mind you!)
> 
> She looks so serious. I love it!


i agree! i love her little face! i don't know anything about criticizing a dog for show standards (or whatever it is that you call that - i don't even know what it is called, that is how little i know!! haha!) but there is something about alice that i really love.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm looking forward to picking up my puppy in 7 days!!!!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I think I'm starting to fall for Marcia, now!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Jan










Marcia










Alice










Cindy










Jan










Marcia










Alice










Cindy










Critiques welcome


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

For my non existant knowledge - Jan is your keeper, she also has an incredibly sweet face & bright eyes full of expression. Cindy is a little fuzball that is beyond adorable and based on looks that would be who I would want for a pet (I have no doubt they all have good dispositions).


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I think Alice is my pick based off these pictures. Overall Jan is still my first place, but Alice is just a little tank. Marcia looks really good too. They're all really nice puppies, I don't think there's a bad pick in the litter.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't have any speculation on who will stay, but Rottweilers have been upped to my short list because of this forum.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Wow Cindy is just so fluffy compared to the others! I have the overwhelming urge to cuddle her like a teddy bear...probably a good thing you live far away from here! LoL


----------



## morningbirds (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been rooting for Alice since I started reading the thread, but now my heart is with Cindy. Look at that face. I want to make strange noises that can only be approximated as "wuzza wuzza wuzza" at her and kiss her lots and lots.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Marcia has been my fave since day one and remains my fave. No wavering on that at all. Look at that beautiful girl! I WANT!!!  Everyone of them is gorgeous though. You can go ahead and send Marcia to me though.   Looking through or past the puppy fuzz, Marcia has an awesome build, head. LOOK AT THAT TOPLINE!!! Woot Woot! Can you say SQUARE? Also, I am a head person (not counting Oliver) and I love what I see in Marcia.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I have no idea how to pick a puppy yet, but there's something about Alice. I think its her face. She looks very noble and wise even though she's just a tiny puppy.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 24, 2010)

I had my hands on the puppies last night! They are all such wonderful girls. Today should be a fun day spending time with them and meeting several others in the Rottweiler family.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

So where, Red, have the puppies gone or where are they going? And which one of them did you decide to keep? I've been following this thread all along and am wondering. I still want Cindy but ...

... I'm totally kidding. I'm not cut out to be a Rottie owner for so many reasons; lack of acreage being but one of them and lack of temperament (my own) being another. Very lovely pups though, for whom I would wish the best of homes. Do keep us updated.


----------



## MisssAshby (Jul 18, 2010)

I will let Rebekah post the other information on who she kept, etc.

However, the answer to the burning question a few have asked is



.......



....Marcia, Marcia, Marcia is now Cali, Cali, Cali.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

MisssAshby said:


> ....Marcia, Marcia, Marcia is now Cali, Cali, Cali.


Yay! She's a gorgeous pup. Post pictures as she grows! Lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats!!! Can't wait for Cali pic spam!! (And there better be lots ;p )


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

YAY! Congrats! Can't WAIT to see more pictures!!!

That means Red HAD to pick JAN as her own. Anyone wanna place virtual bets?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I would bet, but it'd be cheating because I already went to Red's site and read her blog post about who she picked.  I couldn't wait!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Red said:


> I get first pick. Penny's breeder gets second pick. Third pick goes to Ashley and JR, and the final puppy has 2 homes to choose from depending on how she evaluates, as a pet or as a show prospect.


Ashley and JR [MisssAshby] got Marcia.
I'm betting Cindy went as a pet prospect, because she seemed to be consistently rated at the bottom of the pile. (Least among equals, I've said before I don't think there's a bad pick in the litter)
Jan and Alice are the show prospects, and could go to either Red or Penny's breeder. I'm hoping Red kept Jan and Alice went to Penny's breeder, but if I had only the most recent stacked pictures to go off of I'd put Alice as the #1 pick puppy. I would have to have more knowledge of Rotts and Red's Rotts to be more definitive. But Jan has always been my favorite. 

Off to the blog to check my guesses!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha, I didn't think to check the blog. What news! 

I'm happy with Red's choices.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, time really flew! I can hardly believe they're old enough to be going to new homes already!


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

On her blog it mentions something about Cindy's bite? What was wrong? I don't remember it ever being mentioned before.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

luv2byte said:


> On her blog it mentions something about Cindy's bite? What was wrong? I don't remember it ever being mentioned before.


Perhaps she had an underbite?


----------

